# Finding schools for a 3 year old in Italy



## amriki11 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, I currently live in Australia with my husband and three year old son and thinking of spending a year or so in Rome. I'm a little hesitant to take on this new adventure as I worry that my three year old will have trouble settling into kindy. He currently attend kindy in Oz and loves it!

I had a look at the fee's for an international school and was quite surprised to see that they are very expensive. We currently pay around AUD $75 per day and attends 5 days a week.

I don't know if he would be able to attend a traditional Italian school as he only speaks English. I really don't want to make life hard for him as he is really flourishing where he attends kindy now, however it has been a dream of ours for such a long time to live in Italy.

Income is not a problem for us as we have a web based business and would not require to look for work there.

I would appreciate your views, has anyone out there moved to Italy and croseed the same problem? How did finding schools work out for you.

Many thanks for your reply

Nicky.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

At three he'll learn Italian faster then you can believe. It's not like the average kid at that age needs to discuss German philosophers.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

do the child a vavour he will be bi lnqual in mounths and his view of the world espechaly the roman history good luck


----------



## amriki11 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickZ said:


> At three he'll learn Italian faster then you can believe. It's not like the average kid at that age needs to discuss German philosophers.


Thank you for sharing your view, I really appreciate you taking the time. It's always good to see how others think, usually confirming what I already know deep down.

Cheers!


----------



## amriki11 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickZ said:


> At three he'll learn Italian faster then you can believe. It's not like the average kid at that age needs to discuss German philosophers.


So very true, thank you for sharing your view!


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Ok I totally agree with learning the language but at the risk of being controversial how benificial will italian which would become there main language be in the rest of the world, I would love to find a school that teaches in English prodomonatly as the first language and learn Italian. Is there any such school in the Abuzzo region for a 6 and a 3 year old????


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes there are verry good schools in abruzzo that teach english as the first lingo try lanciano in a goggle search verry good schools there


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Thanks will check these out tonight. Very Helpful


----------

